# Baron Officially Signs



## B-Roy (Feb 12, 2008)

http://www.realgm.com/src_wiretap_a..._stick_with_clippers_despite_brands_decision/

At least something good comes to the Clippers? Or is this worse for the Clipps?


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

*Re: Baron Staying*

Well, from what I understand, having a great PG is usually better than having a great Power forward.
The Suns without Amare are still good, 54 wins... the Suns without Nash are hopeless. Seems to me that every great team has a top/good PG but not necessarily a top forward.

I don't know what to think... we may end up making the playoffs with Baron.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

*Re: Baron Staying*

pick up either josh smith or okafor and we are cool i think 
oh and does anyone know bout Mo Evans? 
why not pick him is he restricted or unrestricted ?or is he under contract


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

*Re: Baron Staying*



ElMarroAfamado said:


> pick up either josh smith or okafor and we are cool i think
> oh and does anyone know bout Mo Evans?
> why not pick him is he restricted or unrestricted ?or is he under contract


Unrestricted.

I think this years slogan/motto for this team should be:

"We're down right now, but we sure as hell ain't out"


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

*Re: Baron Staying*

If they can get Josh Smith they'll be in decent shape.

Davis
Gordon
Thorton
Smith
Kaman

Not a bad starting lineup at all.


----------



## matador1238 (May 3, 2006)

*Re: Baron Staying*

Evans is unrestricted. Not much out there in the unrestricted group. Matt Barnes, Najera, Jarvis Hayes, Maglorie, Elson, Brezec we should consider. I hope we dont sign Kwame Brown.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

*Re: Baron Staying*

Najera is available? Id go for him. Those other guys dont do much for me.


----------



## matador1238 (May 3, 2006)

*Re: Baron Staying*

Yeah...mostly bench players at best


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic (Jul 21, 2005)

*Re: Baron Staying*



thaKEAF said:


> If they can get Josh Smith they'll be in decent shape.
> 
> Davis
> Gordon
> ...


but is it good for the playoffs in the wild west?


----------



## BeasTley (Jul 8, 2008)

*Re: Baron Staying*

Actually, I'm not buying that report just yet. But a press conference Thursday does indeed lean towards Davis staying of course.


----------



## joe shmoe (Dec 16, 2005)

*Re: Baron Staying*

Baron signed... we're gonna be alright fellas trust me. Thornton and Kamen is gonna beast this year and Eric Gordon is gonna raise eyebrows. we're good ya'll don't let the honks on television and radio tell you otherwise/


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

*Re: Baron Staying*

Josh Smith better be next!


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

*Re: Baron Staying*

Josh Smith is next, I think we should also sign DeAndre Jordan and bring over the Greek. We might as well use everything we have upfront to see what we can do.

If Sofo comes over after the olympics we may have ourselves an awesome team.


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

*Re: Baron Staying*

it just hurts that brand left us high and dry like this....could've signed and traded, or gotten at least something for him.....


imagine if we make the playoffs without brand and lose in the 1st or 2nd round.....imagine all the "what ifs" if brand was still on the team and how far a davis/brand combo would've taken them.....


i honestly don't like the davis signing anymore....a lot of money for an injury prone player....and if i were davis, my motivation for the season would be gone by now....and everybody knows that an unmotivated baron is an unproductive baron....


we should be focusing on building our team for the next two/three years with high lottery picks and saving money for the lebron sweepstakes in 2010....


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Baron Staying*

Signing Josh Smith isn't really a done deal. People keep forgetting he's restricted. Atlanta will likely match.


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

*Re: Baron Staying*



HKF said:


> Signing Josh Smith isn't really a done deal. People keep forgetting he's restricted. Atlanta will likely match.


I agree, unless the Clippers throw the entire 80 million at him, in which case the Hawks would have a really difficult decision to make.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

*Re: Baron Staying*

I saw we go after Iguodola and Smith. We seem to be clearing cap space, and both those players complement Baron Davis very well as they're both athletic.

Also, sign the Greek and DeAndre Jordan for back up and we have a 10 man rotation.


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

*Re: Baron Staying*



Free Arsenal said:


> I saw we go after Iguodola and Smith. We seem to be clearing cap space, and both those players complement Baron Davis very well as they're both athletic.
> 
> Also, sign the Greek and DeAndre Jordan for back up and we have a 10 man rotation.


Iggy would be my second choice, but I think we'll find out today if the Clipps are going to make an offer for Smith. As for Sofo, what is his current contract status? I've read on another board that his buyout is for a pretty reasonable amount, so what's the holdup? The team definitely could use his size now that Brand and apparently Powell are both gone.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

http://www.nba.com/clippers/news/bdavis_080710.html


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

Welcome back to LA Baron! - Officially!


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

pretty good photoshop job lol


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

Signing an injury prone player to an team that seems to tally up injuries more than any other in the league just doesn't sit well with me. 

Either way I still hope ya'll land Josh Smith to make the Clips the most entertaining team to watch in LA.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

i think we have a better chance of landing okafor than josh smith 
and if we sign either or can we still afford a Mo Evans?


----------

